# Man Throws Rock at Leopard; Gets Attacked



## Steerpike (Sep 5, 2013)

You know, I hope the man was OK, but at what point between the time you see the rock, pick it up, and throw it at the leopard, should your brain intervene to tell you throwing rocks at a large wild cat is a bad idea?








"A Leopard attacks a forest department employee, after the man threw a stone toward the leopard in an abandoned construction site in Limbu Village in Siliguri in West Bengal, India. (Â© Salil Bera/National Geographic Photo Contest) "


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't agree more. Don't frak with animals. That picture totally reminds me of this youtube video. I laugh my ass off at it every time... hahha.


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 5, 2013)

By the picture,
I must assume the people armed don't know what they're doing, or they believe in justice.
Leopard jumps on man and they aren't even moving their rifles to try to be ready for a shot?

Should have had a squeeky toy and threw it away from the leopard, or maybe a bouncy ball? Last resort, mega catnip.


----------



## brokethepoint (Sep 6, 2013)

every action has an equal and opposite reaction

or some might say cleansing the gene pool


----------

